# Smallest boat for diving



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

So I'm not a big deep blue water fisher, more so inshore stuff. I'm toying with the idea of snagging an inshore/flats boat. Any chance a small boat would double as a boat I could take out on calm days loaded with 3 people for diving? If so, what is the minimal length in ft. you think would work. Not looking at going far, just the closer reefs and what not.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

22ft bay boat is about as small as I would go.
Exiting or entering the pass can be quite a hair raising experience, add to that a boat loaded with dive gear and I don't think I'd want to be out there with you. Whatever you end up with, make sure it has a self bailing design.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have dove off a 17ft key west and it was fine. I would say 17 cape would do the job nicely.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

The guy I bought my mako from, dove off it for years out of Destin. He bought a bigger boat. He did go out into the gulf in the Mako. Not sure how he did, the boat would seem small for 2-3 people plus gear


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I used to off of a 9 and a half foot kayak. It was a little cramped. That is the smallest I would go :whistling:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

3 people diving from an 18' would be really, really right. You can do it, as I have, but that is a ton of gear on such a small boat. If you are talking about every now and again, 17-18' is fine. If you are talking about a regular event, do not go smaller than 20-22'. Believe me, you will ALWAYS need more room.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It physically can be done. But not necessarily the safest or wisest choice. I personally dove Sombrero Reef out of Marathon in a 14' Lowe Lake Jon boat with a 15 horse Johnson. 7 miles offshore with 3 people, 2 tanks each and all of our gear. Obviously made it safe but definitely not the brightest thing to do. Halls Dive boat pulled up beside us and told us to get our butts back to the hill. Again ability and safety are two entirely different things.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I dove off of my 19' Trophy WA with two divers and a bubble watcher. That was the max for that boat. It's all in the hull design if it will work out in the gulf. A bay style hull will not handle much when loaded down with dive gear. Stick with the deeper V styled hulls for gulf diving.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

submariner said:


> The guy I bought my mako from, dove off it for years out of Destin. He bought a bigger boat. He did go out into the gulf in the Mako. Not sure how he did, the boat would seem small for 2-3 people plus gear


Yea, that's my dream boat, but a little out of my price range. 


Jspooney, yea, it'd be more of an occasional dive trip, and not a frequent or every weekend thing.


----------

